# Can I copy .AJP surveillance files to dvd?



## hyeedo (May 23, 2007)

I have like 15 surveillance cds each with like 30 minutes in ajp format. I need to put them on 2 or 3 dvds so it will be convenient for the lawyer to look at. 
But every time I copy paste the files onto my computer after that i am unable to open it. On nero I copyed 5 disks and burned them onto 1 dvd but it wont let me open the files after i copy them off the original cds?
Is there any way to get them onto a dvd? thanks


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

hyeedo said:


> .....I need to put them on 2 or 3 dvds so it will be convenient for the lawyer to look at......Is there any way to get them onto a dvd? thanks


personally, from those KEY words above - this seems to be a bit more than 'just-some-personal-vids' - i would contact the company who sold you the equipment and ask that question of them so that it would be done the most proper way - [remember the rodney king episode?] - no sense in having a security video that would get 'thrown-out' as 'tampered-evidence'

that said, here is some info you may find useful:
http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/ajp
File Type CCTV Video File 
Category Video Files 
File Description Video format used by closed-circuit television (CCTV) security cameras and digital video recording equipment; may be exported to CDs or DVDs from JPEG2000 DVRs.

AJP Player is the program required to play files that you backup to CD or DVD on older model JPEG2000 DVR's.

The AJP Player can be downloaded from the jpeg2000support.com website. [http://www.jpeg2000support.com/]
Program(s) that open ajp files Windows AJP Player

this forum link has some help:
http://forum.digital-digest.com/showthread.php?t=67876


----------



## hyeedo (May 23, 2007)

I have a thing called backup player that plays the files on cd, but i don't know if I can get them onto a dvd.


----------

